# Where to trick-or-treat



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

I have two kids, aged 4 and 11. This is their first year away from home for Halloween. They want to trick or treat like we did back home, in neighborhoods. But all the neighborhoods I have seen are gated with security guards and we cannot get in. Does anyone know of an open neighborhood or another place we can trick or treat? I have seen many ads for Halloween parties at various stores and restaurants but they all charge a high fee (there will be four of us). My kids just want to trick or treat. We live in an apartment building that houses mostly Indian families and I highly doubt any of them will be participating in trick or treating in our building. 
We live in Al Barsha 1 area.


----------



## ficklemiss (Apr 22, 2013)

Last year (in Italy, not here in Dubai) we put a notice up in the apartment lobby with a basket of cut out pumpkins that could hang on door handles - along the lines of "our children would like to celebrate halloween by dressing up and trick or treating, if you are happy for us to knock on your door and offer a trick or treat in return for a small piece of candy please hang a pumpkin on your door. If you or your children would like to join in, please meet us here at 6pm"

There were only my two and another two kids but most apartments hung out a pumpkin and we got to meet a lot of people we normally wouldn't see.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Head on over to The Springs; you shouldn't face any issues entering, just wave to the security guard and smile broadly. Then park in one of the parking areas and do a walkabout. There was a flyer passed around that we only need to ring the doorbells of houses that are decorated or ones that have a sticker up on top of the house number. So you might find some people that won't answer the door or just shoo you away. Generally though, it gets quite festive with loads of children running around.

I love Halloween and can't wait to go trick or treating with my son!


----------

